# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Sperma

## snoezie

hallo iedereen,

mijn sperma is precies het eiwit van een ei.
weet daar iemand misschien een reden toe?

alvast mijn dank.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Snoezie,

De kleur en smaak van sperma wordt dagelijks bepaald door de voedingsmiddelen die je toe je neemt. Dat jouw sperma echt wit is, kan dus met je voeding te maken hebben  :Wink:  
Wit sperma is overigens gewoon gezond hoor, dus niets om je zorgen over te maken!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

